# Cubers in Chicago Illinois



## anair99 (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello, I am a new member. Looking for cubing clubs for my 10yr old around Chicagoland area. He is very interested in getting into some competition on 3x3. He currently averages about 1min. I am encouraging him to practice more. Please let me know if there are cubing clubs around this area. Thank you.


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 29, 2016)

April 30, madison wisconsin. "Clock N' Other Stuff":

https://www.cubingusa.com/ClockNOtherStuff2016/index.php

There is also a pretty frequent competition in Dixon once or twice every year. There was one in feb, and I don't know when the next one will be. There was also one in indiana and wisconsin a little ago.

You can check out the wca competition on their website:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...region=USA&years=current&search=&display=List

and find any other competitions that would work for you.


----------



## anair99 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Thank you!*

Thank you GenTheThief!! This was very helpful. We will look out for these competitions. I am surprised that there are none in the Chicagoland area.


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Oct 9, 2017)

Im 11 and live in St. Charles, IL. Chicago is around 1 1/2 hours away from me.


----------



## kellyisacubingmom (Nov 19, 2017)

anair99 said:


> Hello, I am a new member. Looking for cubing clubs for my 10yr old around Chicagoland area. He is very interested in getting into some competition on 3x3. He currently averages about 1min. I am encouraging him to practice more. Please let me know if there are cubing clubs around this area. Thank you.


I have a 12 year old speed cuber in McHenry County, just NW of the city. I am looking for a group for him to join, or I would be willing to start one. We are willing to travel, or I run a swim school that has an event room that could be used for meetings free of charge!


----------



## kprox1994 (Nov 20, 2017)

kellyisacubingmom said:


> I have a 12 year old speed cuber in McHenry County, just NW of the city. I am looking for a group for him to join, or I would be willing to start one. We are willing to travel, or I run a swim school that has an event room that could be used for meetings free of charge!



There was 2 competitions recently in Chicago, one in September and one in October, There's a Dixon Competition the first weekend in December which would be less than 2 hours from you.


----------



## cubemom (Feb 19, 2018)

anair99 said:


> Hello, I am a new member. Looking for cubing clubs for my 10yr old around Chicagoland area. He is very interested in getting into some competition on 3x3. He currently averages about 1min. I am encouraging him to practice more. Please let me know if there are cubing clubs around this area. Thank you.


 

I know this post is old but my 10 year old is also looking for cubing clubs in the Chicago area. Did you ever find one?


----------

